# Aquarium frames



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

Does anybody know where to get aquarium frames online?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you looking to assemble your own aquariums and looking for the plastic frames? I think most DIY glass tanks tend to be frameless from what I've seen. Especially the giant tanks I've seen on MFK and the like.


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

I bought old tank ant the frame is split. So I want to replace it top and bottom. I did think of just taking it off as the tank doesn't have a center brace. But it is 3' long and 22" tall and i didn't like how much it would bow.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.aquariumframeswholesale.com/


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes I seen them. But it appears they only ship with is u.s.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, that sadly tends to be the case sometimes. I usually end up picking up alot of my purchases on the other side.


----------

